# Reservation Questions



## chapjim (Feb 9, 2022)

1. How often does Diamond update availability on its website?  Example:  If a search first thing in the AM comes up empty, is there any point in checking again that same day?
2. How often does Diamond load inventory?  Are there predictable times?  Predictable times for certain resorts?


----------



## bakera (Feb 11, 2022)

Why not set up an automatic search?


----------



## chapjim (Feb 11, 2022)

That may be the answer although I have found the auto searches not to be very responsive.  Example:  I searched for a unit in Virginia Beach, with the box for Beach checked.  I got a hit for Chalet High out in the Shenandoah Valley.

I need to learn how to narrow down the parameters of an auto search so when I get a hit, it might be something I actually want.  But Beach and Shenandoah Valley don't go together!


----------



## geist1223 (Feb 11, 2022)

You can search by Resort.


----------



## smtundra (Feb 16, 2022)

Good luck getting a Virginia Beach week, especially in the summer.  The majority of the weeks are deeded.  I have 2 summer weeks there.  I have one listed for rent on redweek.com at Turtle Cay in July.


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 16, 2022)

Summer weeks in Virginia Beach, VA and Nage Head, NC (OBX) are especially hard weeks to exchange into.


----------



## escanoe (Feb 18, 2022)

chapjim said:


> But Beach and Shenandoah Valley don't go together!



You will be missing out on the waterfront view. There may be a small sandbar and some beach chairs just a bit further downstream.


----------

